# =Sammelthread - Die besten Horrorspiele=



## OldShatterhand (12. Oktober 2012)

Die besten Horrorspiele

Halloween nähert sich, und da gerade im Indie-Sektor immer mehr gute Gruselspiele erscheinen (teilweise sogar gratis), bietet sich an, einmal alle guten Spiele zusammenzutragen - egal wie alt, egal auf welchem System. Jeder kann sich beteiligen und Spiele hinzufügen, es gibt keine spezifische Reihenfolge. Vielleicht bekommt der ein oder andere dabei sogar noch den Anreiz, ein (ihm unbekanntes) Spiel aufzugreifen, von dem er nichts wusste und das er verpasst hat.

Wichtig: Bitte nach Möglichkeit nicht nur den Namen eines Spiels hinklatschen, sondern auch einige Infos zum Gameplay und vielleicht sogar Screenshots liefern.

In diesem Thread bitte nur Spielevorstellungen posten. Gespräche zum Thema gibt es unter: 
http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-spielethemen/9314298-diskussion-die-besten-horrorspiele.html

*Liste der bisher genannten Titel(wird erweitert):*

Nocturne
Clive Barkers Undying
Eternal Darkness
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Silent Hill (1-4)
Realms of the Haunting
Hugo's House of Horrors
Cold Fear
Alone in the Dark
Penumbra: Overture

*Nocturne (1999)* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier übernimmt man die Rolle eines namenlosen Helden (von allen nur "Stranger" genannt), der in den frühen 30ern für eine Geheimorganisation namens _Spookhouse_ rätselhafte Morde und Ereignisse untersucht. Das Spiel besitzt feste Kameraperspektiven wie in Resident Evil, der Spieler trifft auf Vampire, Werwölfe, Zombies und alle Arten von Dämonen, welche er mit diversen Waffen unschädlich macht. Auch die Munition ist interessant: Neben Standardkugeln für die beiden Pistolen gibt es auch Silberkugeln für Werwölfe und Quecksilber für Dämonen. Die Taschenlampe an den Waffen erzeugte damals phänomenale Echtzeitschatten in den gerenderten Kulissen, was eine hohe Hardwareanforderung mit sich brachte. Zu kritisieren gab es vor allem die hakelige Steuerung, die besonders in einigen Sprungpassagen ihre Schwächen aufzeigte. 
Trotzdem: Die gute Story, die schönen, abwechslungsreichen aber düsteren Levels in den vier Akten des Spiels, sowie die gelunge Sprachausgabe (Stranger wird in der deutschen Version von "Bruce Willis"-Manfred Lehmann gesprochen) und der nette Gorefaktor machten Nocturne zu einem rundum gelungen Spiel für alle Horrorfans - schliesslich bekam man hier gleich alle Monstersorten auf einmal serviert, ohne das es aufgesetzt wirkte.

*Clive Barkers Undying (2001)* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Undying verkörpert man Patrick Galloway, der in den 20ern auf einen irischen Familiensitz gerufen wird, wo Jeremiah Covenant, der letzte lebende seiner Familie über merkwürdige Geschehnisse berichtet: Offenbar sind die vier verstorbenen Mitglieder seiner Familie alles andere als tot......
Undying ist ein recht konventioneller Egoshooter auf Basis der alten Unreal Engine - neben Schusswaffen in der linken stehen dem Spieler hier auch Magie in der rechten Hand zur Verfügung, z.b. Spektralgeschosse oder brennende Phönixeier.
Schon zu beginn macht sich in dem unheimlichen Anwesen die spukige Atmosphäre bemerkbar, Visionen und tote Bedienstete ängstigen den Spieler, bis dann plötzlich werwolfähnliche Kreaturen, die sogenannten "Howler" auftauchen - obwohl recht linear, kehrt der Spieler später immer wieder zu vorher verschlossenen Türen im Herrenhaus zurück, während ständig unvorhergesehene Ereignisse für weitere Schreckmomente sorgen.
Ich erinnere mich nicht an eine deutsche Version des Spiels, das Englisch war aufgrund des irischen Dialekts recht anspruchsvoll, und leider war Undying trotz der spannenden Story und des packenden Gameplays kein großer Erfolg beschieden. Horrorfans sollten aber unbedingt einen Ausflug nach Irland nachholen, wenn sich ihnen die Chance bietet.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Oktober 2012)

Von all den Horrorspielen ist mir ein grandioser Titel besonders im Gedächtnis geblieben:


*Eternal Darkness (2002) * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alexandra Roivas will den Mord an ihrem Großvater Edward aufklären und begibt sich zu dessen Villa nach Rhode Island.
Diese durchsucht man nach Hinweisen und spielt in mehreren Kapiteln mithilfe von Rückblenden und Visionen ein gutes Dutzend unterschiedlicher Personen, durch viele Epochen der Menscheitsgeschichte.
Das Spielprinzip lässt sich grob mit Resident Evil vergleichen, ist jedoch deutlich vielschichtiger und komplexer. Neben den Kämpfen gegen Monster, Zombies und mythische Kreaturen, stehen auch viele Rätsel auf dem Programm.

Das Besondere an Eternal Darkness ist aber seine einzigartige Komponente, der Wahnsinn. Eine Anzeige für den geistigen Zustand des Charakters ergänzt die Healthbar. Dieser Zustand verschlechtert sich durch verschiedene Einflüsse, z.B. wenn man Monster sieht/von ihnen entdeckt wird, Treffer erleidet, etc.
Je mehr man von dieser Leiste einbüßt und sich damit dem Wahnsinn nähert, desto rafinierter und skurriler werden die Auswirkungen auf den Charakter und das Spiel. Man beginnt diverse Geräusche zu hören, wie Schreie, Schritte, Türen, Kratzen am Fenster.
Wände fangen an zu bluten, die Ansicht verzerrt sich, man läuft in den nächsten Raum und ist wieder in dem vorherigen, oder steht an der Decke. Die Lautstärke wird runtergedreht, es tauchen jede Menge Gegner auf, die sich bei einem Angriff als eingebildet herausstellen, oder man mutiert zu einem Zombie. Gemälde verändern sich, Statuen schauen einem hinterher, man spielt ganze Spielabschnitte, die sich auf einmal als Halluzination entpuppen. Und das sind nur einige der Effekte die auftreten, das Spiel hat eine Menge davon zu bieten.

Alles in allem bietet Eternal Darkness eine tolle Atmosphäre, eine abwechslungsreiche und packende Geschichte, intelligente Rätsel und eben das herausragende "Wahnsinn"-Feature, durch das man das Spiel definitiv nie vergessen wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2012)

*Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth*:
*
Story:*
Bei diesem Spiel handelt es sich um ein Horror-Action-Adventure, welches 2005 für die Xbox und 2006 auch für den PC erschien.
Die Hauptfigur Jack Walters sitzt in einem Irrenhaus. Er ist so verzweifelt, verängstigt, dass er versucht sich dort das Leben zu nehmen, was gerade noch durch einen Wärter verhindert wird. Doch was trieb ihn dazu? Warum wollte er dies tun? In einer Rückblende erlebt man seine Geschichte, diese spielt in den 20er Jahren. Er ist Privatdetektiv, dabei eine verschwundene Person zu suchen und landet in dem kleinen Fischerdorf Namens Innsmouth. Die Leute dort wollen von Fremden nichts wissen und deshalb versucht er auf eigene Faust zu ermitteln. Er ist dabei einem Geheimnis auf der Spur, etwas was die Bewohner vertuschen wollen und diese zeigen mit der Zeit immer mehr ihr wahres Gesicht und beginnen eine Hetzjagd auf ihn. Für ihn gilt es jetzt vor allem darum zu überleben. Mehr über das Geheimnis zu erfahren.
Die Story lehnt sich sehr eng an literarische Werke von HP Lovecraft an, seines Zeichen Horror-Schriftsteller, Anfang des 20.Jahrhunderts. Vor allem HP Lovecrafts Kurzgeschichte "Schatten über Innsmouth" ist deutlich im Spiel wiederzuerkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Spielmechanik:*
Dieses Spiel spielt sich nicht wie ein gewöhnlicher Shooter, sondern eher wie Action-Adventure, gepaart mit Schleichspielelementen. Die ersten knapp 2 Stunden hat man gar keine Waffe zur Verfügung, sondern man muss sich durch die Gebiete schleichen, dunkle Ecken ausnutzen, um dem Gegner zu entkommen. Es gibt kein HUD, die Gesundheit des Spielers macht sich lediglich dadurch bemerkbar, dass die Sicht bei Verschlechterung verschwimmt, die Atemzüge schwerer werden und Bluttropfen zu sehen sind. Im Inventar kann man sich die Verwundungen einzelner Körperteile anschauen. Nichts mit einmal Medikit und schon ist der Held fit, nein, hier muss jedes Körperteil extra behandelt werden. Das Spiel weist auch realistische Züge auf, dass es beim späteren Waffengebrauch keinerlei Zielhilfen a la Zielkreuz gibt und auch keinerlei Munitionsanzeigen.

Besonderheit: Setzt man den Helden zu lange einer "Horror-Angstszene" aus, so kann dies dazu führen, dass er Schaden an seiner geistigen Gesundheit nimmt, die Sicht zu wabern beginnt und er mit sich selbst spricht. Schlimmstenfalls richtet er sich selbst(!) irgendwann hin. Also die menschlichen Ängste der Hauptfigur spielen eine große Rolle und man "spürt" es regelrecht, wenn die Hauptfigur Angst empfindet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel glänzt vor allem durch die herrliche Atmosphäre. Wenn man vor einer Übermacht in die Ecke flüchten muss, sich hilflos vorkommt. Wenn die Grenzen zwischen Realität und Halluzination im Spiel verschwinden und man jederzeit eine grauenvolle Entdeckung vorgesetzt bekommt, dann spielt dieses Spiel seine großen Stärken aus.
Es ist aber definitiv nur für erwachsene Menschen und nichts für Zartbesaitete. Wer dagegen ein atmosphärisches Horrospiel sucht, der ist hier genau richtig!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Oktober 2012)

*Silent Hill (1-4)*
(Entwickler: Team Silent, Konami)

Besonders die ersten drei Serienableger der Silent Hill-Reihe gehören noch immer zu den besten Horrorspielen, die den Spieler auf psychologischer Ebene in Schrecken und anhaltende Angstzustände versetzen. Dafür sorgen nicht nur die ausgefallenen, aber immer noch abstoßend wirkenden Monster und gelegentliche, gut gesetzte Schockeffekte, sondern vor allem das, was der Spieler nicht sieht und sich vorstellt. Dafür sorgt vor allem die Klangkulisse, einer der wichtigsten und am besten gelungenen Aspekte von Silent Hill. 

Der Soundtrack von Akira Yamaoka fängt nicht nur die bedrohliche und melancholische Stimmung perfekt ein, sondern macht Silent Hill zu den Spielen mit den besten Soundtracks. Er ist melodisch, bedrückend, nachdenklich, manchmal bedrohlich und die Stimme von  Mary Elizabeth McGlynn sorg auf jeden Fall für Gänsehaut. Best Soundtrack ever. Ich höre ihn immer wieder gern, besonders im Herbst und Winter, während der "dunklen Monate", weil es einfach perfekt dazu passt und ich mich gern in eine schwermütige und melancholische Stimmung versetzen lasse. 





__ Dailymotion
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcmfks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Universum von Silent Hill ist etwas komplexer, als man es vermutet. Man spricht von einem Multiversum und die Protagonisten werden ohne ihren Willen zwischen der Realität und der alternativen, von bösen Kreaturen beherrschten Welt hin und her geworfen. Oft wird dies auch eingesetzt um den Spieler zu verwirren und zu verunsichern. Das Zentrum der beiden Welten ist die verlassene Kleinstadt Silent Hill, die der Serie ihren Namen verleiht. Was genau dort passiert ist, erfährt man im Laufe des ersten Spiels und darüber hinaus.

Markante Gameplay-Merkmale der Serie sind die Taschenlame und das Radio, welche man früh in jedem Spiel findet. Das Rauschen des Radios gibt Auskunft darüber, ob ein Gegner im dichten Nebel lauert. Rätsel gehören ebenso zu der Serie dazu und diese lassen sich in drei Schwierigkeitsgrade einstellen. Von einfach zu lösenden Schalterrätseln bis echten Kopfnüssen auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad ist für jeden etwas dabei. Außerdem stammt Silent Hill aus einer Zeit fester Kameraperspektiven, die so eingestellt wurden, dass man häufig nur die Spielfigur im Zentrum der Umgebung sieht. Eines der atmosphärischen Merkmale, die Stimmung schaffen.

Silent Hill ist düster, dreckig, krank und wie ein Alpdraum. Und deswegen ist es so gut.

*Silent Hill*
(1999, PSone)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die PlayStation erschienen, ist der erste Teil inzwischen schon sehr angestaubt, was ihn in heutiger Zeit zwischen den vielen anderen Horrorspielen natürlich einiges an Atmosphäre raubt, auch wenn die Handlung, der Soundtrack und die Charaktere immer noch ein Grund sind, es zu spielen. Lediglich die veraltete Grafik trotz aller Liebe zur Nostalgie und die sehr hakelige Steuerung sorgen leider für verminderten Spielspaß. Die Handlung dreht sich um Harry Mason, der seine Adoptivtochter im verlassenen Silent Hill sucht. Dabei stößt er nicht nur auf Monster, die durch den Neben streifen, sondern auch auf einen mörderischen Kult. Wer den Film kennt, kann es sich vorstellen, auch wenn dessen Handlung nicht identisch ist. Es gab bereits damals fünf mögliche Enden.

*Silent Hill 2*
(2001, PS2, Xbox, PC, HD-Neuauflage für PS3/360)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von vielen Fans als der beste Teil der Serie gehandelt. Ich persönlich finde den dritten besser, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Hier geht es um einen gänzlich neuen Charakter. James Sunderland erhält von seiner vermeintlich verstorbenen Ehefrau einen Brief, in dem sie schreibt, sie würde in Silent Hill, dem "speziellen Ort" des Paares, auf ihn warten. Natürlich findet er dort erst einmal nur eine verlassene Stadt, merkwürdige Menschen und tödliche Kreaturen vor. Der Soundtrack ist neben dem zum vierten Teil der beste der Reihe und unterstreicht die spannende Handlung mit ihrem unerwarteten Ende hervorragend. 

Vor wenigen Monaten erschien eine HD-Collection mit dem zweiten und dritten Teil für PlayStation 3 und Xbox 360. Leider ist die 360-Version technisch stark unterlegen. Wer eine PS3 besitzt, sollte unbedingt zuschlagen. Ein Ausflug in das Silent Hill von 2001 in High-Definition lohnt sich definitiv.

*Silent Hill 3*
(2003, PS2, PC, HD-Neuauflage für PS3/360)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich _das_ Horrorspiel. Die Handlung knüpft an die des ersten Teils an und auch hier gibt es ein paar überraschende Wendungen. Man spielt die junge Heather, die sich plötzlich in der alternativen Realität wiederfindet. Um dem auf den Grund zu gehen, muss sie nach Silent Hill und stößt dabei auf ein Geheimnis ihrer Vergangenheit.

Warum dieser Teil für mich der beste ist, liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich ihn noch vor dem zweiten Teil spielte und mich gerade auf dem Höhepunkt meiner Empfänglichkeit für Horrorspiele befand, während mich heutzutage leider kein Spiel mehr so tiefgehend ängstigen und gruseln kann, wie es Silent Hill 3 damals getan hat, als ich noch jünger war. Die Kulisse ist abwechslungsreich, bedrohlich und einfach nervenaufreibend gestaltet. Ich erinnere mich heute noch an die Stelle im Vergüngungspark, übersäht mit blutüberströmten Leichen der Maskottchen, in der man im Geisterhaus von einem Erzähler aus dem Off eine Geschichte erzählt bekommt, bevor der beste Schockeffekt des Spiels einsetzt. 

Wer sich die Stelle gern anschauen möchte, bitte sehr:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTT-2xYAKyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*Silent Hill 4: The Room*
(2004, PS2, Xbox, PC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2004 erschienen, war dies der letzte Teil der Serie, wie man sie kannte, bevor sich Team Silent von Konami auflöste und man jeden unerfahrenen, tschechischen Entwickler die Serie vergewaltigen ließ, der gerade nichts besseres zu tun hatte. Aber auch The Room spaltete schon die Fangemeinde. Es spielte nicht in Silent Hill, es führe teils nervige Gameplaymechaniken und Monstertypen ein und insgesamt war es den Vorgängern in jeder Hinsicht unterlegen. Bis auf einer: den Soundtrack. Ich nenne dieses Spiel auch nur aus dem Grund. Das oben von mir gelinkte "Room of Angel" stammt aus diesem Teil. 

Hier geht es um Henry Townshend, der einiges Tages erwacht und die Tür seines Apartements mit Schlössern und Ketten versiegelt vorfindet. Allerdings gelangt er durch Portale in seiner Wohnung in die Parallelwelt und deckt dort die Geschichte eines Serienmörders auf. Eine weitere Rolle spielt seine Nachbarin, die ihn die Geschehnisse hineingerät und selten, aber gelegentlich als Begleiterin fungiert.

______________________________________​
Auch wenn die Reihe heute nicht mehr das ist, was sie mal war, aus rein qualitativem Blickpunkt, ist sie dennoch ihren Wurzeln stückweit treu geblieben. Anders als Resident Evil. Für mich deshalb und wegen der genialen ersten drei Teilen die beste Videospielserie die es im Horrorgenre gibt. Handlung, Charaktere, Musik und Atmosphäre sind vielen anderen Horrortiteln, auch Resident Evil, wie ich finde, meilenweit voraus. 

Wer auf Horror steht und anders als ich, glücklicherweise noch empfänglich für Angst ist und sie warum auch immer nie gespielt hat, sollte sie umgehend nachholen. Ansonsten verpasst man einige der besten Horrorspiele aller Zeiten.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Oktober 2012)

Realms of the Haunting (1996, PC)

Adam Randell reist zum scheinbar verfluchten Haus seines verstorbenen Vaters, um mehr über dessen Tod herauszufinden. Als er das Anwesen betritt, verschließt sich die Tür hinter ihm und das Grauen beginnt! Adam trifft auf verschiedene Charaktere, manche vertrauenswürdig, andere weniger und betritt fremde Welten bzw. Dimensionen, die sich kaum mehr voneinander unterscheiden können. Der eine Ort ist eine finstere Hölle, der andere Ort voller Wiesen, grünen Hecken und von strahlendem Sonnenschein durchflutet. Am Schluss folgt dann die unvermeidbare Konfrontation mit dem Bösen, das auf den Namen Belial hört.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grandioses Spiel, wie ich finde. Atmosphärisch ähnlich wie Clive Barkers Undying, aber mit mehr Adventure Elementen. Es gibt viele Rätsel zu lösen, interessante Charaktere (von echten, teilweise sogar recht talentierten Schauspielern gespielt) und auch ne Menge Action.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spielwelt ist extrem abwechslungsreich gestaltet, wie ich oben bereits schrieb: Es gibt das finstere Herrenhaus mit seinen klaustrophobischen Gängen, unterirdische Gänge mit merkwürdigen Kreaturen, fremde Dimensionen, die mal finster, mal freundlich erscheinen (es aber selten sind). Manchmal fühlt man sich ein wenig an eine Horror-Version von Myst erinnert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich eines der besten Spiele des Horror-Genres aus den 90ern. Es erreicht nie den Panik- bzw. Paranoia-Level von Amnesia und ist auch nicht so krank und verdreht wie Silent Hill. Es ist halt klassischer Herrenhaus-Horror mit einer großen Portion Fantasy. Hab ich damals sehr gern gespielt.


----------



## Mothman (13. Oktober 2012)

Hugo's House of Horrors
Das Spiel ist noch aus meiner Kindheit und war ein klassisches Text-Adventure. Was der Charakter machen sollte, musste man also zuvor eintippen. Sollte der Charakter eine Tür öffnen, so musste man z.B. "open door" eintippen. Da war man teilweise Ewigkeiten am Raten, was denn nun für ein Befehl möglich war. Das alleine ist eigentlich schon genug Horror. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich das Spiel derzeit nicht bei mir installiert habe (), hab ich Screenshots aus der Google-Bildersuche genommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Oktober 2012)

*Cold Fear (2005)* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cold Fear ist im Grunde ein _Resident Evil_ Klon. Allerdings wäre diese alleinige Bezeichnung etwas unfair, denn das Spiel bietet eine ganze Menge Dinge, die sich positiv unterscheiden. Zum Beispiel findet die Handlung hier auf einem schwankenden Schiff inmitten eines Sturms statt. Gegen Ende gibt es noch eine Bohrinsel, aber zunächst ist dieses scheinbar verlassene, russische Walfangschiff der Handlungsort. Als Mitglied der Küstenwache untersucht man die unheimlichen Vorfälle an Bord, nachdem bereits eine ganze Spezialeinheit ihr Leben gelassen hat.
Die Technik des Spiels ist Spitze. Allein das ständig schwankende Schiff, das auch den Spieler nicht gerade laufen lässt, in Verbindung mit den Wellenbrechern, die sogar die Spielfigur über Bord spülen können, sorgen für eine beklemmende Atmosphäre. Die Schatten verändern ihre Länge durch das Schwanken des Schiffes, und Regentropfen landen auf der "Kamera" - einfach spitze. 
Die Rätsel im Spiel beschränken sich im wesentlichen auf Schalter umlegen, Schlüssel suchen - das Grundprinzip des Survival Horrors.
Neben den üblichen festen Kameraperspektiven gibt es auch eine 3rd Person Kamera, welche dem Spieler beim Anvisieren auch über die Schulter blickt - das kennt man aus Resident Evil 4. Die Figur kann sich auf Tastendruck auch an der Reling des Schiffes festhalten - das ist nicht nur nützlich, um nicht über Bord gespült zu werden, sondern es verbessert auch das Zielen mit der Waffe.
Cold Fear ist eine kleine Perle, die vielleicht aufgrund der Indizierung nicht jeder kennt - es erschien für PC, Xbox und PS2. Jeder Resident Evil Fan der alten Stunde, der mit den modernen, stumpfen Ballerorgien der Reihe nichts anfangen kann, sollte hier zugreifen - die 12 Stunden Spielzeit begeistern bis zum Schluss.


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht nicht mehr gerade zeitgemäß, aber wenn man sich darauf einlässt, ein tolles Spielerlebnis, das vor allem auch zu Halloween passt und Freunden von Spielen aus alten Tagen sicherlich spannende und unterhaltsame Stunden spendieren kann.*

Alone in the Dark *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der 1992 für PC und 1994 für die 3DO-Konsole erschienene erste Teil basierte auf dem von H. P. Lovecraft erdachten Cthulhu-Mythos, in dem die Akteure mit unaussprechlichen, für den gesunden Geist nicht erfassbaren Monstern konfrontiert werden.[1] So sollte das Spiel ursprünglich auch unter dem Titel _Call of Cthulhu_ in Zusammenarbeit mit der Firma Chaosium Inc. erscheinen, die u.a. auch das gleichnamige Pen-&-Paper-Rollenspiel  publizierte. Diese beendete ihre Mitarbeit jedoch noch während der  Entwicklungsphase, und aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen wurde es notwendig,  den vorgesehenen Namen zu ändern.

*Handlung *
 Im Jahre 1923 erhängt sich der berühmte Künstler Jeremy Hartwood in seinem Herrenhaus Derceto in Louisiana,  was jedoch Niemanden der Einheimischen wundert, da man sagt, dass auf  dem Haus ein Fluch lastet und von einer bösen Macht beherrscht wird. Der  Fall wird von der Polizei sehr bald zu den Akten gelegt und gerät  schnell in Vergessenheit. Edward Carnby, Privatdetektiv, soll für einen  Auftraggeber, einen Antiquitätenhändler, in Derceto nach einem alten  Klavier suchen. Auch die Nichte Jeremys, Emily Hartwood, sucht nach dem  Klavier, da sie daran ein Geheimfach vermutet, von dem sie glaubt, dass  sich darin Hinweise bezüglich Jeremys Tod befinden.
 Der Spieler schlüpft entweder in die Rolle von Edward Carnby oder  Emily Hartwood und startet auf dem Dachboden, dem Ort von Jeremys  Selbstmord, mit der Erforschung des Anwesens, in dem sie nun gefangen  sind, nachdem sich die Türen des Hauses nach dem Betreten auf mysteriöse  Weise verriegelten.
*
Gameplay *
 Auf der Suche nach einem Fluchtweg aus dem Anwesen trifft der Spieler  schon sehr bald auf unterschiedlichste übernatürliche Wesen wie Zombies  und Riesenratten, gegen die er sich mit diversen Waffen wie Pistolen,  Gewehren und Schwertern, die er im Verlauf des Spiels überall im Gebäude  finden kann, verteidigen muss. Zudem gilt es immer wieder, verschiedene  Kombinations-, Denk- und Suchrätsel zu lösen. Auch findet man  regelmäßig Aufzeichnungen wie Bücher und Manuskripte, die dem Spieler  mehr über die Hintergründe des Anwesens und der übernatürlichen Vorgänge  darin offenbaren. Der Spieler sieht den Protagonisten dabei immer aus  festen Kameraperspektiven, die z.B. in der Ecke eines Raums positioniert  sind und den aktuellen Schauplatz einfangen. Geht der Spieler aus dem  Bild hinaus, wechselt das Spiel wieder in eine andere feste  Kameraposition.


----------



## golani79 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab gerade Penumbra angespielt und das kann man auf alle Fälle weiterempfehlen!
Grafisch zwar auch nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe, überzeugt aber wie  Amnesia durch eine sehr beklemmende Atmosphäre und das bedrückende  Gefühl von Hilflosigkeit.

*Penumbra: Overture*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Handlung *
 In _Penumbra: Overture_ (deutscher Titel: _Penumbra – Im Halbschatten_)   erhält der Protagonist, der junge Physikstudent Philip, nach dem   plötzlichen Tod seiner Mutter einen Brief von seinem lange totgeglaubten   Vater. Dem Schreiben liegt ein Schlüssel   für ein Bankfach bei. Sein Vater bittet Philip, alle Dokumente im   betreffenden Fach zu vernichten. Philip fasst den Entschluss, dieser   Bitte zu folgen, aber statt die Dokumente zu vernichten, studiert er sie   und entdeckt neben kryptischen Schriften einige geographische Koordinaten, die zu einem entlegenen Ort im Norden Grönlands führen. Er entschließt sich, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen, und reist mit einem Schiff nach Grönland.
 Dort findet Philip den Eingangsschacht einer verlassenen Mineneinrichtung.  Dort muss der Spieler nach Hinweisen auf den Vater suchen. 


*Gameplay *
 Ein Kernelement von Penumbra ist die Umsetzung eines neuartigen Steuerungsprinzips. Man bewegt sich relativ frei in einer dreidimensionalen Welt, die aus der Egoperspektive wahrgenommen wird. Dazu kommen typische Adventure-Elemente   wie das aktive Durchsuchen von Schränken und Kisten sowie das   Kombinieren von Gegenständen in einem Inventar. Das Durchsuchen und   Bewegen von Objekten wird in dem Spiel so umgesetzt, dass die   Bewegungsabläufe, die notwendig sind, um beispielsweise eine Schublade   zu öffnen, in ihrem eigentlichen Sinne durchgeführt werden müssen. Der   Spieler muss die Schublade greifen und die Maus zurückziehen, um die   Schublade auch wirklich zu öffnen.
 Mittels der Physik-Engine und dem erwähnten Steuerungsprinzip müssen   diverse einfache Rätsel gelöst werden. Hierbei handelt es sich meist um   sehr lineare Handlungsabläufe, selten hat man die Gelegenheit, auf   unterschiedlichen Wegen zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2012)

Um mir Zeit zu ersparen, habe ich mich meiner eigenen Amazon-Rezension bedient, die mir noch heute genau so gut gefällt, wie ich sie damals geschrieben habe. 
*
Alone in the Dark ( 2008 )*

_Vom Vater eines Sub-Genres_
Sein Name: Edward Carnby. Sein Beruf:  Privatdetektiv für paranormale Phänomene. Besondere Referenz: Begründer  des Action-Adventure-Subgenres '"Survival-Horror"'. Wer erinnert sich  nicht an die drei MS-DOS-Abenteuer, in denen sich dieser  außergewöhnliche Schnüffler gegen Geister, Untote und Mutanten (via  Schuss-, Hiebwaffen oder asiatischer Kampfkunst) wehren,  Kombinationsrätsel lösen oder nach überlebenswichtigen Objekten suchen  musste ? Auch die in den frühen 90er Jahren neuartige Grafiktechnik, die  erstmals bewegbare 3D-Figuren auf Polygon-Basis darstellte, hat einen  nicht gerade unwesentlichen Teil zum Bekanntheitsgrad dieser  Spiele-Klassiker beigetragen.
In der heutigen Zeit, in der sich  "Resident Evil", "Silent Hill" und "Dead Space" als neue Genre-Größen  etabliert haben, weiss die junge Spiele-Generation mit dem Begriff  "Alone in the Dark" vermutlich nicht viel anzufangen, was besonders auf  Konsoleros zutrifft. Ergo musste einiges getan werden, um dieser  altehrwürdigen Marke zu neuer Popularität zu verhelfen. Mit altem Namen,  aber komplett umgekrempeltem Konzept wurde 2008 ein neues Kapitel rund  um Edward Carnby aufgeschlagen, das neben neuer Technik und mitreißender  Inszenierung Innovationen in Hülle und Fülle bietet. Der Thron war zum  Greifen nah, doch kleine Patzer verhindern den Schritt zum  möglicherweise neuen Meilenstein des betreffenden Genres.

New York 2008:
Der  an Amnesie leidende Edward Carnby weiss weder wer er ist noch warum er  von finsteren Gesellen in einem Hochhaus gefangen gehalten wird, die ihn  schnellstens um die Ecke bringen wollen. Plötzlich bricht das Chaos  aus: Das Gebäude fällt nach und nach auseinander, Zombies treiben ihr  Unwesen, andere Gebäude stürzen ein, Risse spalten ganze Straßen auf,  Feuer und Erdbeben verwüsten die halbe Stadt. Mit knapper Not kann  Carnby diesem Inferno entkommen. In Begleitung der Zufallsbekanntschaft  Sarah Flores will er herausfinden, warum mitten in der Riesenmetropole  wortwörtlich die Hölle ausbricht, was das alles mit ihm zu tun hat und  wie er überhaupt in diese Zeit gelandet ist. Die Antworten auf all diese  Fragen findet er im Central Park, welcher von einem dunklen Geheimnis  umwoben ist...
_
Spielspaß in Episoden_
AitD ist in 8 lange  Levels / Episoden gegliedert. Steigt der Spieler nach Vollendung einer  Episode wieder ins Spiel ein und startet ein neues Kapitel, gibt es  während des Ladevorgangs eine Rückblende ('Was bisher geschah') zu den  bisherigen Handlungsereignisse. Das gibt dem Spiel den Charakter einer  aufwendigen Mini-Serie, und so ähnlich ist dieses auch inszeniert. Das  ist in der Welt der Computerspiele bisher einmalig (Korrektur: Nicht mehr. "Alan Wake" hat sich dieses Kniffs mittlerweile auch bedient).
Der Plot von AitD  ist stimmig, wendungsreich und sehr geheimnisvoll gehalten. Genau wie  Carnby möchte der Spieler unbedingt erfahren, wie es zu dessen Amnesie  kam und warum er sich im 21. Jahrhundert befindet und nicht in den 20er  Jahren des Vorherigen, wo er ja eigentlich hingehört. Bis zum Finale  wird man diesbezüglich auf die Folter gespannt, was die Spiel-Motivation  nur noch weiter steigert. Eine harte, bluttriefende Handlung, eine  durch Scripts geschaffene, hohe Ereignisdichte, kino-ähnliches Feeling -  Fans des Grusel-Horrors sollten voll auf ihre Kosten kommen.
_
Aus Alt mach Neu_
Vom  Ur-Spiel ist im mittlerweile 5. Ableger von AitD nur noch sehr wenig  übrig geblieben; die augenscheinlichste Gemeinsamkeit sind  Bildausschnitte mit festen Kameraperspektiven, in denen man Carnby  dirigiert. Verlässt die Spielfigur den angezeigten Ausschnitt, wechselt  das Spiel automatisch in ein neues Bild mit anderem Sichtwinkel. Und  selbst davon macht das aktuelle AitD recht wenig Gebrauch, wohl auch um  heutige Spieler, die eine direkte und möglichst komfortable Steuerung  des Game-Characters gewohnt sind, nicht zu vergrätzen. Überwiegend  spielt es sich wie ein klassischer Third-Person-Actioner. Dass sich AitD von seinen Ur-Ahnen komplett löst und mit einem umgekrempelten  Spieldesign überzeugen will, ist nicht nur ein von reichlich Ambitionen  begleiteter Ausbruchs-Versuch, sondern ein Riesen-Schritt nach vorne,  von dem AitD selbst und das Action-Adventure-Genre an sich kräftig  profitiert. Denn die vielen Möglichkeiten, die sich in Carnbys neuem  Abenteuer anbieten, gehen weit über das Standard-Schema eines  Survival-Horror-Spiels hinaus.
_
Feuer und Flamme_
Seine  Kampfkünste aus alten Zeiten scheint er verlernt zu haben, doch mit  Knarren und Schlagwaffen weiss unser Protagonist immer noch bestens  umzugehen. Möchte man den Munitionshaushalt möglichst schonen, so kann  man sich allem bedienen, was sich als alternativer Prügel eignet: Äxte,  Stühle, Metallstangen, Schaufeln, ja selbst Feuerlöscher oder  Möbelüberreste dürfen zur eigenen Verteidigung verwendet werden. Der  wohl wichtigste Verbündete im Kampf gegen die Massen an Höllenkreaturen  und Zombies ist allerdings das Feuer. Abgesehen davon, dass fast alles  Brennbare auch wirklich in Flammen aufgeht, kann den Gegnern mit diesem  Element schneller der Garaus gemacht werden. Mit etwas Köpfchen und  Improvisationsgabe lassen sich sogar aus einzelnen Gegenständen  effektive Feuerwaffen kombinieren:
- aus einer Spraydose und einem Zippo-Feuerzeug ist schnell ein kleiner Flammenwerfer gemacht
- Alkoholflaschen und Lappen ergeben sinnigerweise Molotowcocktails
- ein im Wurf abgeschossener Spriritusbehälter wird zur gefährlichen Brandbombe
- eine hinter sich gezogene Alkoholspur kann als Flammenwand entzündet werden
- in Alkohol getränkte Waffen-Patronen bekommen eine entsprechende Brandwirkung

Die  Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sind nicht unbegrenzt, aber reichhaltig, und  an manchen Stellen muss das Feuer auch zwingend genutzt werden, um einen  Level-Abschnitt zu beenden oder bestimmte Rätsel zu lösen.
_
Abwechslung ist das A und O_
Zur  Action wurde genug erzählt, aber wo gerade das Stichwort Rätsel fällt,  sei hier folgendes gesagt: Hinsichtlich Rätseldichte und -qualität  bringt AitD selbst die kürzlich wiederbelebte 'Tomb Raider'-Reihe arg in  Verlegenheit. Edward Carnby bzw. der Spieler muss sich nicht mit  einfach gestrickten Schalter und Schieberätseln langweilen, und mit  übertriebener Kletterakrobatik a la Lara Croft hat er auch nichts am Hut  (geklettert wird hin und wieder schon, aber stets im realistischen  Rahmen). Vielmehr wird ordentlich Hirnschmalz beim Lösen physikalischer  Aufgaben oder Fingerspitzengefühl bei der Bewältigung kleiner, aber  sinnvoll eingebauter Minispiel-Einlagen verlangt.
Neben Action und Rätseln kommt noch eine dritte Spielkomponente hinzu: Die Fahrzeug-Passagen.
In  einigen Level-Abschnitten jagt man im Eiltempo und viel Geschick  Carnbys Karosse durch New York oder den Central Park, während um einem  herum Gebäude zerbersten, gigantische Trümmer auf der Straße  niederpraseln und riesige Erdspalten auftun, die es zu umfahren gilt.  Oder aber man bemüht sich, böses Höllenvieh, welches an der Stoßstange  klebt, wieder los zu werden. Absolut packend inszenierte Spiel-Momente  in typischer Trial&Error-Manier. An manchen Stellen ziemlich schwer,  worunter der Ansporn des Neuversuchs aber kaum leidet. Hat man diese  Herausforderung hinter sich gebracht, steht der Central Park als frei  begeh- / befahrbare Location offen. Quasi ein GTA im Kleinformat, was  man so in einem sonst streng linearem Action-Adventure eher selten  vorfindet.

_Innovatives Interface, tolle Technik, mäßige Sprachausgabe_
Dass  im Spiel der Grafikmotor von 'Test Drive Unlimited' zum Einsatz kommt  überrascht den versierten Spielekenner gar nicht, war Eden Games - das  Entwickler-Studio hinter AitD - schon für den besagten Open  World-Arcade-Racer verantwortlich. Spätestens beim Rumkurven mit  diversen Vehikeln ist dessen Herkunft nicht zu leugnen. Doch auch  jenseits der Raserei sieht AitD sehr ansprechend aus. Innenräume und  Außenwelt sind sehr schön designt, die Spielcharaktere besitzen  realistische Animationen und eine sehr ausdrucksstarke Mimik, exzellente  Licht- und Schatteneffekte sorgen widerum für eine angenehme  Gruselstimmung. Die meisten Texturen sind scharf und detailliert, allein  Boden- und Straßenbeläge wirken recht matschig. Außerdem wird ein  festes Anzeige-Format in 16:9 (so wie auch z.B. bei 'Assassins Creed'  oder 'Beyond Good & Evil') vorgeschrieben, der nur bei 4:3-Monitoren  auffällt und nach kurzer Gewöhnungszeit kaum stört. Es wird optisch  also sehr Ansehnliches geboten.
Eine kreative Meisterleistung ist den  Entwicklern mit dem Interface gelungen. Ausschließlich Carnbys Jacke  samt Innen-Manteltaschen dient als Inventar, äußere Verletzungen sind  sofort mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen und machen jede Form von altmodischen  Gesundheitsbalken überflüssig. Hautnah seine Verletzungen zu verarzten  ist ein weiteres Gimmick der Spieldesigner. Hut ab ! Solche Ideen sind  bei der Konkurrenz Mangelware, damit ist AitD design-technisch ein  wahres Unikat.
Als multilinguales Produkt stellt das Spiel gleich  fünf Sprachen zur Verfügung, wovon die englische Tonspur am besten  gefällt. Die deutsche Lokalisation ist an sich kein Total-Ausfall: die  Sprecher Carnbys und der meisten NPCs geben sich richtig Mühe, nur die  Stimme von Carnbys Begleiterin ist schwer zu ertragen, und leider muss  man sich gerade Diese öfters anhören als einem wirklich lieb ist.  Schmerzfreie Genossen können sich für die deutsche Sprache entscheiden,  ansonsten ist die Original-Sprachausgabe allererste Wahl. Der Soundtrack  von AitD ist unabhängig davon ein wahrlich orchestraler Ohrenschmaus,  der die Drammatik wunderbar unterstreicht. Es gibt viele Scores zu  Blockbuster-Horror-Streifen, die kaum besser klingen.

_Die Steuerung und ihre Tücken_
Die  einzigen echten Schwächen, die AitD unterlaufen, finden sich bei der  Steuerung. Ob nun Gamepad oder die Tastatur-Maus-Kombi, beide Varianten  sind einfach überladen. Massenhaft Funktionen sind auf zu viele Tasten  verteilt, und wer seine Wahl auf die Tastatur nebst Maus getroffen hat,  verliert sehr schnell den Überblick, und an zügiges Reagieren bei  entscheidenden Spielsituationen ist nicht zu denken. Das Gamepad (ein  XBOX 360-Controller wird empfohlen, andere Geräte akzeptiert das Spiel  nicht !) schlägt sich da besser, weil Steuerbefehle schneller und  direkter übertragen werden. Intuitiv ist das Ganze aber dennoch nicht,  es braucht schon ein paar Spielstunden, um sich jeweilige Funktionen auf  bestimmten Buttons zu merken. Höchstens Nahkämpfe spielen sich etwas  verkrampft, da haben Tastatur und Maus am Ende dann doch den einzigen  klaren Vorteil.
Kurzum: Mit etwas Übung und dem geeigneten Controller  sollte man mit der Steuerung zurecht kommen, auch wenn diese nicht  perfekt ist.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2bbSv43gdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

